# Anne's first brood :)



## bernal (Jul 16, 2010)

Here's some pics of Anne's first ever litter, 5 bucks and 3 does, all delightful but a touch jumpy at the mo. 
Edited by moderator - Sales talk in not permitted in this forum, please use the mousery market section.
Margot's litter should be ready in two weeks, some stunning colours coming through, will post piccies they're weaned x


----------



## mememouse (Sep 19, 2010)

awwwww they are well sweet what couler eyes do they have


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they're so cute especially the ones with coloured heads and rumps!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

The Boggit keeper said:


> Aww, they're so cute especially the ones with coloured heads and rumps!


Ditto that :love1


----------

